# Paph. gratrixianum



## UweM (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,

what is that - I bought it at gratrixianum???


















the left flower is from gratrixianum var. daoense, the smaller one from the ???






Uwe


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2009)

May want to dig up the thread on the "true" gratrixianum from a couple of weeks ago.

That flower is reminiscent of the "wide-leaf" version of the species.

otherwise to me it looks like a exul - villosum hybrid.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm also going to suggest exul.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont think gratrix, but I'm no species expert so...
Nice blooms BTW, Welcome from NYC!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2009)

:clap: It's so darn cuuute!:clap:
My first guess is exul. What size pot is it in? My exul has no spotting at the base of the leaves & the plant habit is thinner leaves & more upright. I just bought a gratrixianum that has gorgeous spotting at the base as your plant has.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it is an exul as well.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 5, 2009)

Exul came to my mind too!!! Maybe a hybrid!!!!!! It is great whatever it is!!


----------



## delphiguy (Oct 5, 2009)

whatever it is, its lovely... i want one....


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty cool. Where did you get it?


----------



## UweM (Oct 9, 2009)

I get the plant from an orchidfriend who reduce his collection. He remember, that this plant was possibly from India.
Perhaps it is insigne variation or an naturehybrid with gratrixianum/villosum?


----------



## Roth (Oct 9, 2009)

I have seen such plants a couple years ago in Burma, to me they are in the insigne group... Exul would have a completely different looking plant as well, with stiff green leaves, and no dots at the base.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> I have seen such plants a couple years ago in Burma, to me they are in the insigne group... Exul would have a completely different looking plant as well, with stiff green leaves, and no dots at the base.



Agreed. A straight exul has no spotting at all on the leaves.

If you dig out the Orchid Digest with the article on the "wide leaf" gratrixianum you will see pics of a plant with lots of purple spotting (spots partially fused), and the spotting on the dorsal sepal is set on a green field like this flower. Christenson's plant reportedly came from Laos.

I found Christenson's OD article on the "Rediscovery of Paph gratrixianum" (OD 68 (3) 2004)


----------

